# Do you live in Lambeth or Southwark? Do you have diabetes?



## UserInvolvement (Mar 8, 2011)

The Diabetes Modernisation Initiative and Diabetes UK want to work with you to improve diabetes care in Lambeth and Southwark. 

Tell us what you want from your local diabetes services.  

Come along to one of our events in April and May 2011 

This is your opportunity to have your say about your local NHS.


----------

